# Thien baffle finished...well pretty much



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Well its mostly done except for a few small details. I tried it out and it works great!!

I have 4" intake on the DC, and if I used 4" PVC I would have had to fit the hose inside the PVC fittings and wasnt sure how well that would work so I used 3" PVC fittings and the hose fits very snug. 

Has anyone tried putting the hose inside the PVC and used the tape to seal it? If so, does it work well? If it does, I can always enlarge the holes on the baffle to accomadate the larger PVC.

Now I am thinking of running some PVC pipe from the machines part way to the baffle. However, room is an issue. I thought about running it overhead, but wasnt sure how the added length of pipe would affect the DC's ability to pull the dust through. I have the Grizzly 1028 - 1300 cfm. 

Anyone have advice on the subject? Does the baffle and/or length of pipe have a huge impact on the DC's capability?

Thanks
Robert

Ill post some pics later if yall want to see them. I have to take some first.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey all you have to do is use 4" pipe and make a reducer. I cut a circle out of wood the size I needed to shrink the pipe down to for the hose to fit over it. I made the circle like 3" thick put it inside the pipe with a screw going threw the wood used as a handle. Slide two hose clamps on heat the pipe and tighten the clamps I used a torch but a heat gun would be better. It takes about 120 degrees to mold the pipe. I would also use a drill to tighten the clamps it only stays soft about 20-30 seconds.

Not the best pictures but here it is.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It all depends on your hose, since there is more than a little variation in that. But I posted a video a while back to youtube for Phil Thien's forum. 



 showing me sliding 4" dust hose over 4" S&D PVC no problems at all...

Schedule 40 PVC is really not a good idea for dust collection uses mostly because of its higher cost, and MUCH thicker wall diameter, meaning it will be much heavier to hang, and much harder to fit hose to.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Also I took a few pics. The shavings in the bottom of the trash can (oops, I mean Thien Baffle Receptacle) is deceptive, its actually about 10-12 in deep. The bag on my DC is empty, maybe a little stuff in the bottom that didnt get emptied.

This thing is flat out awesome!!! and simple to build to boot. 

So do most of you guys put the shavings in a mulch pile, flower beds etc or just bag it, tag it and send it away?

Thanks 
Robert.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh yea, I forgot this twice already.

I got to use my new Milescraft 3 in 1 router kit to cut the circles. The only issues I had with it was that the measuring bar is incorrect and the pattern for my dewalt router uses the slots, not actual holes and the screws arent in there very far cuz their plate is thick.

But after manually measuring my circles it worked well, gliding around the wood pretty smoothly.

Robert


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

If you are 1/2 as happy with your baffle as I am with the small 5 gallon one that I made, then you are one happy guy. My testing of mine is ongoing as to how clean it will keep my shop vac filter. Once my experiment is complete, I will be posting the results and if they are positive ones, I will be making one for my DC. Great looking baffle. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes I am very happy. However, when I get the whole system done so I dont have to swap hoses on machines it will be utopia.

Thanks
Robert


----------

